# Bergmolch liegt bewegungslos auf dem Rücken



## StefanBO (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

seit letztem Jahr sehe ich ab und zu ein Bergmolchmännchen in meinem "Grasfroschbecken", seit diesem Jahr auch ein Weibchen. D.h., trotz einiger Kindheitserlebnisse ist mir deren Verhalten rund um die Uhr noch nicht so geläufig.

Letzte Nacht, so gegen drei bis vier Uhr, sah ich das Weibchen ¿ (Ironie) am Beckenrand (Übergang zur Sumpfzone) regungslos, also fast wie tot, auf dem Rücken liegend. Ich habe dann einen kleinen Kescher geholt, bei der Rückkehr alles unverändert. Aber bei Annäherung des Keschers ist es dann in die Sumpfzone geflüchtet und hat sich da unter den Pflanzen/-wurzeln versteckt. Wenig später sah ich dort im Bereich zwei __ Molche zusammen, nach Gang ins Haus und Rückkehr mit Kamera aber keinen mehr. Einen allerdings im tieferen Bereich des Beckens kurz auftauchend.

Hat das schon mal jemand beobachtet, dass ein gesunder (???) Molch im Flachwasser bewegungslos auf dem Rücken lag?


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Bergmolch liegt bewegungslos auf dem Rücken*

Vielleicht bevorzugen ja __ Molche auch die " Missionarsstellung "


----------



## pema (22. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Bergmolch liegt bewegungslos auf dem Rücken*

Hallo Stefan,
rein theoretisch könnte es ja sein, dass du das Mädchen erschreckt hast und sie durch das Zeigen ihres roten Bauches (ich hoffe jetzt doch nur, dass auch die Bergmolchmädchen einen roten Bauch haben) den möglichen Fressfeind - also dich - darauf hinweisen wollte, dass sie ganz fürchterlich schmeckt oder vielleicht sogar giftig ist. Ebenso wäre es auch denkbar, dass sie sich einfach nur tot gestellt hat. Machen ja eine ganze Reihe von Tieren, wenn sie sich bedroht fühlen,
Ist allerdings nur eine Hypothese von mir

petra


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Bergmolch liegt bewegungslos auf dem Rücken*



pema schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> rEbenso wäre es auch denkbar, dass sie sich einfach nur tot gestellt hat.
> petra



Finde ich meine Idee aber besser !!!


----------



## pema (22. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Bergmolch liegt bewegungslos auf dem Rücken*

Na ja, 
vielleicht meinen wir ja das gleiche
petra


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Bergmolch liegt bewegungslos auf dem Rücken*

Servus Stefan

Fast das gleiche konnte ich auch vorgestern erleben, allerdings im Teich.

Ein Weibchen schwamm am Rückenliegend auf der Teichoberfläche und rührte sich nicht.

Ich dachte sie ist Tod.

Holte auch den Kescher und wie ich zurück war, war sie auch noch immer in der selben Lage.

Ich tauchte den Kescher ganz sanft wenige Zentimeter vor ihr im Wasser ein ... sie flüchtete darauf hin gleich bis zum Teichgrund.

Ich konnte dieses Verhalten auch nicht verifizieren ... da bei meinem Weibchen kein Männchen zu sehen war.


----------



## StefanBO (8. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Bergmolch liegt bewegungslos auf dem Rücken*

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Kommentare und Infos 

Dieses Verhalten hat sich bisher nicht mehr wiederholt, obwohl ich hoffte, durch verstärkte nächtliche Beobachtungsaktivität mehr Licht ins Dunkel bringen zu können 

Es scheint ja dann doch recht selten zu sein - aber andererseits auch kein Einzelfall 

Spekulationen, ob Bergmolche bei ihrer äußeren Befruchtung besonders einfallsreich im Stellungsverhalten sind, oder sich bei entfernt verwandten Tierenarten (die es hier gar nicht gibt) ein dann eher artuntypisches Abwehrverhalten abgeguckt haben, überlasse ich gerne und neidlos den offensichtlich phantasievolleren Forenschreiber/inne/n


----------



## StefanBO (21. Apr. 2014)

Noch ein Nachtrag zum Thema: Dieses Jahr habe ich ein __ Bergmolch-Männchen in dieser Ruhestellung erwischt. Es wirkte (wie das Weibchen im Vorjahr) wie tot; geöffnete Augen, keine Bewegung, keine Reaktion auf meine Bewegungen und den Lichtstrahl der Taschenlampe. Erst bei leichter Berührung "erwachte" der Molch und tauchte dann sofort ab.

Ich denke mal, die beiden haben eine meditative Ader so etwas Ähnliches  Jedenfalls wohl kein Grund zur Sorge.
[photo]27635][/GALLERY][photo]27636][/GALLERY]


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2014)

Hihi - vielleicht waren sie einfach nur fix und fertig vom Frühling


----------

